# Please Help. opinions needed about fry.



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

so i have some fry in my tank 1 platy 10 balloon mollies and they are in a trap and don't want to keep them in there. i have a spare 5 gal tank sitting around currently with air, if i established that tank would it be good for the babies even tho there is no heater in the tank? i didn't know if that would hurt the babies not having a heater being tropical fish.

so breeder box in well established tank vs. tank with no heater what do u guys think?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

from what i have seen, a heater is helpful in speeding up the fry's growth. for a 5g, you could just use halogen lighting. this is what i do for my 10g's and they stay around 75/78 F . I use a 100+watt spotlight or a 25+watt florescent bulb with a metal cone/dome deflector. just be sure you tank doesn't cool more than about 4-5 degrees at night. an extended day light period can help prevent or reduce this being a problem. i use about 16 or 17 hours. the breeder box works too though. its all a matter of preference. personally, i would recommend a bare bottom 5g with a small sponge filter and the light as heating. that would keep things simple and clean, thus keeping your fry healthier. if you have some small snails, you can toss some into the fry tank to help with any bits of excess food. malaysian trumpet snails work great for this. good luck!
EDIT: yikes.....that was longer than expected.


----------

